# Xbox 360 BO2 Cod ELITE Clan



## DrGreenbird (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone happens to have an xbox, Cod elite and black ops 2 Post your gamertags up and ill send you an invite, We currently are level 11 and have 22 members.

Sorry if this is way out of place or against the rules i didnt see it anywhere so i thought it was worth a go =D

Peace


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

you should like ...read the stickies..


----------



## DrGreenbird (Jan 21, 2013)

I could only find 3 in here and they didnt mention anything about clan advertising


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2013)

nope but you could contact people if oyu wanted to start a clan, just helping you out...


----------

